# Modificaciones Logitech Z Cinema



## Sansei (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola a Todos.

He estado buscando información en internet sobre modificaciones realizadas a la Logitech Z Cinema y sólo he encontrado un video en youtube sobre cambio de subwoofer. Por eso decidí crear este nuevo tema, para que todos los que hayan realizado cambios compartan sus experiencias y sea de utilidad para que otros se animen a mejorar el desempeño de su Log Z Cinema. Uso principal Música, eventualmente películas. Z Cinema conectadas a DVD Sony, 115db s/n ratio, Ecualizador Paramétrico (de auto) Sound Stream 110db s/n ratio.

Como referencia, mi primer producto fue la Logitech x220 y luego la Z 2300. A ésta última, le construí cajas de mdf de 12mm con puerto de reflejo de bajos en la parte posterior, el cambio de sonido fué impresionante. Mejoró la nitidez y disminuyó la coloración y distorsión propias de usar cajas de plástico que vienen sin ningún acondicionamiento acústico.

Al interior de la caja del Subwoofer del Z Cinema le revestí con fibra de vidrio y el sonido cambió significativamente. Explico estos cambios. Antes cuando se escuchaba a bajo volumen el bajo no tenía presencia, y ahora inclusive a cualquier nivel de volumen el bajo es muy agradable. (se siente que reproduce frecuencias mas bajas)

A las cajas satélites, le puse fibra de vidrio, el cambio es apenas perceptible, lo ideal es colocar corcho, pero mejor, decidí cambiar de caja.

Ahora quiero realizar lo sgte a las Z Cinema.

Construir caja de subwoofer con mdf de 16mm o 19mm aumentando 1 cm todas las dimensiones internas para colocar corcho y fibra de vidrio, respetando la ubicación del ducto bass reflex (se reforzará al interior todas las uniones), la caja de las bocinas satélites en 16mm. al interior con un ducto o laberinto curvo para evitar el rebote de las señales de audio con la pared trasera, puerto bass reflex en la parte frontal y revestido con los mismos materiales acústicos. (sería interesante probar con una caja para subwoofer de 10")

La fuente de alimentación (conmutada) alimenta el amplificador con 17v y -2.2/+2.7amp, 83.3w max, siendo que el voltaje máximo de estos amplificadores TDA8920, TDA8922, es de 30v, excepto el TDA7269 que es de 22v (para los parlantes satélites.) Quiero alimentarlo con 22v a 4.1amp, 90w. Al tener mayor voltaje va a generar mayor potencia. Con el ligero aumento de potencia no creo sea necesario cambiar el subwoofer ni satélites, la idea es usar al mismo volúmen máximo de antes donde la THD será menor, y por otro lado, se descarta la posibilidad de hacer clipping.

Construir una caja para colocar el amplificador, quiero que la caja del subwoofer sólo aloje al parlante, en caso de seguir usando la misma fuente, al instalarla en la misma caja del amplificador que éstas no estén tan cerca y colocarle 2 condensadores de 10,000 uf a 25v. para mejorar el filtrado y ayudar a cubrir demandas de energía pico. Al colocar el amplificador en otra caja, cambio todo el cableado (sin excepción) y le instalo a la entrada de audio conectores RCA. En caso de no existir modificación a los planes posteriores a la fecha del presente tema, la nueva fuente de alimentación conmutada puede ir alojada en la misma caja del amplificador con la ventaja de ir destapada y colocarle disipadores de mayor capacidad y dos condensadores de 10,000 uf a 30v o 35v. (desconozco la temperatura que trabajan los disipadores de la fuente original)

Anímense a compartir todas las modificaciones que hayan realizado o tengan en mente realizar, así todos aprendemos y disfrutamos más del Logitech Z Cinema, que dicho sea de paso tiene muchos detalles y limitaciones por mejorar porque está diseñado para reducir costos.

P.D. Calidad Sonido Logitech Z 2300 vs Logitech Z Cinema

He observado muchas comparaciones entre las Logitech Z 2300 y la Z Cinema. He tenido los dos modelos, si bien es cierto el Z 2300 suena más fuerte y con bajo más contundente (el Z 2300 con el volumen por encima del 70% empieza a ser más audible su distorsión, en cambio el Z Cinema parece está limitado electrónicamente evitando sea audible su distorsión) ahora con el revestimiento de fibra de vidrio, el bajo de la Z Cinema es mejor y más agradable que la Z 2300. (creo el grosor del mdf es mayor en la Z 2300) En las frecuencias medias y altas, el Z Cinema es superior al Z 2300. (considerando similares niveles de calidad, siempre será mejor que dos parlantes reproduzcan la gama media y alta que uno solo.) Ahora incrementando el voltaje y amperaje de alimentación de los amplificadores de las Z Cinema, la potencia de éstas igualará sino superará al Z 2300. La idea es disfrutar de sonido de mejor calidad.

En un futuro cercano, el objetivo es armar un equipo de sonido con amplificador puro NAD, parlantes para frecuencias medias y altas marca Infinity, B&W ó KEF, y un subwoofer JL Audio.

Reciban mis saludos.


----------



## Sansei (Mar 29, 2011)

Hola Foreros:

A mediados de Abril, empezaré los cambios a la Logitech Z Cinema.

Haré las cajas de medios y altos, ya tengo los conectores para las dos bocinas por caja, ya tomé medidas, usaré mdf de 16mm con trampa o laberinto al interior con salida de reflejo de bajos en la parte frontal inferior. Sólo para la pared frontal usaré mdf de 12mm.

Decidí primero hacer estas cajas porque es donde más diferencia notaré, y luego, la caja de bajos.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2011)

Sansei dijo:


> Haré las cajas de medios y altos, ya tengo los conectores para las dos bocinas por caja, ya tomé medidas, usaré mdf de 16mm con trampa o laberinto al interior con salida de reflejo de bajos en la parte frontal inferior. *Sólo para la pared frontal usaré mdf de 12mm*.


Ese es el peor error que podés cometer, a menos que coloques los parlantes con suspensión de goma en los tornillos de montaje...cosa bastante complicada. Dado que buscás una buena calidad de sonido, tenés que asegurarte que la caja no funcione como un parlante irradiando sonido con la transmisión de vibraciones desde el parlante (y las variaciones de presión) a la caja, y usar MDF de 12mm atenta directamente contra eso. Mejor es que usés MDF de 18mm o de 25mm, y que no coloques corcho, por que no vas a lograr ningún efecto con él. SI tenés que colocar la fibra de vidrio, o mejor aún, alguna brea asfáltica como la que se usa para impermeabilizar los techos de las casas, en espesor de 10mm...mas o menos...depende de la densidad que consigas.
Mejor todavía, leé estos temas que vas a encontrar informacion verdaderamente valiosa de un especialista en el desarrollo de baffles:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-3-interpretacion-52139/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-bafles-45451/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-2-a-50393/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-monitor-estudio-desde-cero-49720/


----------



## capitanp (Mar 30, 2011)

y si hacemos un asadito con eso....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> y si hacemos un asadito con eso....


  
Con qué???  
Con el MDF??????


----------



## Sansei (Mar 30, 2011)

Hola Ezavalla.

Bienvenido los aportes y sugerencias, voy a leer mas al respecto, pero la idea de colocar mdf de 12mm en la pared frontal era para que el grueso del mdf de 16mm no afecte la defractación del sonido.

Una pregunta, por un lado he visto que se fabrican cajas usando tornillos, se dice que generan vibraciones, entonces porque las usan?

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2011)

Sansei dijo:


> Bienvenido los aportes y sugerencias, voy a leer mas al respecto, pero la idea de colocar mdf de 12mm en la pared frontal era para que el grueso del mdf de 16mm no *afecte la defractación del sonido*.


   y que se supone que sea eso????   



Sansei dijo:


> Una pregunta, por un lado he visto que se fabrican cajas usando tornillos, se dice que generan vibraciones, entonces porque las usan?


Quienes generan vibraciones? Los tornillos????   
Las cajas siempre están sometidas a vibraciones provenientes de los parlantes, así que los tornillos poco y nada puede hacer...sobre todo por que la caja *se pega* y *se atornilla*..en particular la del subwoofer. Las cajas de los medios y altos podés armarlas sin tornillos y solo usando pegamento, por que los parlantes no generan tanta presión como para exigir mucho al pegado de las uniones, pero yo siempre le pongo tornillos para incrementar la rigidez y resistencia de las uniones, sobre todo cuando usás MDF de espesor relativamente "delgado".

Te voy a dar un "consejo": me parece perfecto que quieras modificar tu home-cinema para mejorarle el sonido, pero te recomiendo que filtres muy bien la información que hay en la web, por que en estos temas de "audiofilia" hay un muy elevado número de delirantes que escriben cualquier estupidez en foros y sitios de reviews...y aquellos sin suficiente información toman esas cosas por ciertas y cometen errores gigantescos intentando lograr resultados que son técnicamente imposibles. No les prestes atención a cosas que no tengan tras de sí el apoyo de resultados, al menos, experimentales (y con experimentos correctos) de las cosas que pregonan. Y si tienen resultados matemáticos...mejor aún, por que al menos podés validarlos. Cualquier otra cosa que parezca "rara"...probablemente sea un conjunto de mentiras preparadas para justificar algún delirio...

Saludos!


----------



## ZUNDACK (Mar 30, 2011)

Recuerda antes de hacer modificaciones, deves de checarte las capacidades, limites y tolerancia de tu electrodomestico(aparato).


----------



## Sansei (Mar 30, 2011)

Hola Ezavalla.

Con el menor grosor del mdf en la parte delantera me refiero a "propagación" del sonido, de la cual he visto que les hacen unos biseles donde encaja el parlante.

Si, como toda información uno tiene que analizar y discriminar lo que es útil de lo que no contribuyendo así a mejorar los proyectos.

He encontrado muy poca información en relación de los materiales acústicos según la frecuencia para la que son más útiles, por ejemplo, no será igual el material para una caja de extrabajos, bajos, medios y altos o tweeter.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2011)

Sansei dijo:


> Con el menor grosor del mdf en la parte delantera me refiero a "propagación" del sonido, de la cual he visto que les hacen unos biseles donde encaja el parlante.


Si, pero para hacer esos biseles hay que calcular el ángulo de inclinación y el radio de corte que tienen...que par alos medios en el 99.9% de los casos es algo completamente inútil. Para los tweeters puede hacerse, pero solo si el resultado logrado vale la pena...y para eso hay que medir con y sin bisel (que se llama guía de ondas).
Además, si pensas hacerle una guía de onda es mejor que el frente sea mucho mas grueso que el resto de la caja, por que corrés el riesgo de que se "te caiga" el parlante si el soporte es muy delgado.



Sansei dijo:


> He encontrado muy poca información en relación de los materiales acústicos según la frecuencia para la que son más útiles, por ejemplo, no será igual el material para una caja de extrabajos, bajos, medios y altos o tweeter.


En eso hay mucho de mito y mucho de realidad, pero el MDF es el mejor compromiso: es económico, facil de trabajar, resistente en ambientes cerrados y bastante inerte acústicamente hablando. De todas formas, en el cálculo de la caja para un subwoofer intervienen muchos factores, incluyendo el análisis y amortiguación de ondas estacionarias internas, así que no solo el material influye...y es muy probable que no puedas detectar la influencia del material sin instrumental de medida.


----------



## Sansei (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola Foreros, hoy por fin terminé las tan mencionadas cajas. Usé mdf de 15mm (las comercializan como de 16mm pero en realidad son de 15mm)

Lo primero que se siente es la nitidez en medios y amplitud de agudos. Las frecuencias medias y altas tienen mucha mas presencia.

Tuve que colocar hasta 4 capas de material acústico (en la pared posterior al parlante) porque con 2 se escuchaba que resonaban ciertos sonidos de frecuencia media, (2 en lugar de una en las paredes laterales, y 3 en lugar de 1 en las paredes superior e inferior) al destapar y escuchando sólo con la parte frontal donde están los parlantes y fuera de la caja, también escuché esa resonancia.

Aunque parezca mentira, se siente que el conjunto necesita unos bajos mas firmes y definidos, antes no percibía esto.

En breve, subo fotos.


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2011)

Sansei dijo:


> al destapar y escuchando sólo con la parte frontal donde están los parlantes y fuera de la caja, también escuché esa resonancia.


Eso que describís es un problema del parlante, no de la caja, y la forma de solucionarlo es analizando la respuesta en frecuencia y (si es lo que yo creo) aplicando un filtro notch para reducirla o eliminarla. El problema verdadero es que necesitás un micrófono para medidas, un preamp para procesarle la señal y una PC para capturar los datos y realizar los cálculos necesarios....todo esto mas una buena dosis de estudio y análisis para entender lo que estés viendo


----------



## Sansei (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola Ezavalla.

Muchas Gracias por tus comentarios. Disminuyó mucho esa resonancia con la colocación de mayor material acústico (bajo alfombra de densidad media/alta)

Hay una canción de un grupo Mexicano que se llama Moenia, titulada "Manto Estelar" y al inicio antes que empiece a cantar hay un sonido de frecuencia media que sobresale mas en la derecha que izquierda, ese sonido no lo escuchaba tan fuerte hasta cuando hice la primera prueba de las cajas, luego de colocar el material acústico, mejoró notablemente.

Voy a colocarle poquito más y hago pruebas.

P.D.: Hice pruebas con música de piano, violín, saxo (Kenny G y el tema de The Lastest Trick, de Dire Straits) y no se percibe esa resonancia, creo es el diseño de esa canción "Manto Estelar". 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 12, 2011)

Lo mas importante: FOTOS.
Asi sirven de guia a los demas


----------



## Sansei (Abr 17, 2011)

Foreros, aquí les paso algunas fotos de las modificaciones realizadas a la Caja de Satélites del Z Cinema, dos fotos no se pueden adjuntar.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 17, 2011)

Si quieres lograr bajos más contundentes con el mismo subwoofer puedes construirle una caja tipo BOSE de la linea Acoustimass.


----------

